
Cypher - crouther
https://crouther.github.io/p/cypher
======
snek
Does anyone else find the text on this website near impossible to read?

~~~
fliesblackflags
I had quite a hard time reading it too.

------
crouther
I've started development of a mobile app, this may not be the audience but I'd
like both a user and developer perspective of the progress so far

~~~
xrd
Is this an app available on the Google Play store? The link shows it is
unavailable to me. Blocked by country (I'm in the US)?

~~~
2mylesaway
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScdyOAiIgfEAS8x8DjC...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScdyOAiIgfEAS8x8DjCVH1tBSp56-4y6nu-w9-vUoc_qnVqRA/viewform?usp=sf_link)

